

Android v. iOS Part 5: Android Is A Two-Legged Stool - jeffreyfox
http://techpinions.com/android-v-ios-part-5-android-is-a-two-legged-stool/9596

======
PythonDeveloper
Sounds like another angry Apple fanboy on a tirade.

